# Does anyone else like to cook?? :)



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really love cooking! I mean, I really enjoy the action of doing it and having people enjoy the food and smelling it and tasting it!

Who else likes to cook? Why? And what are your favorite cuisines to eat and make? 

I, personally, am a major foodie, so I like all kinds of food, but am most familiar with japanese, italian, korean, indian, french, spanish, mexican, persian and brazilian food


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I do, i do!

I love it, its so relaxing. Although im no expert and i cook the same things these days, like a stir fry of sorts, with a mixture of peppers, nuts, onion, sometimes chicken and all kinds of spices. Or its oven chips, i peel and chop the potatoes myself, add all sorts of spices again and uhm uhm uhmmmm.
Other things i cook now and then is fresh fish coated with my own breadcrumb with stuff like ginger, paprika, pepper, garam masala etc... Basically i have a shelf of spices and i mix and use them on everything.
Oh and Pasta with some of my own made pesto, mama mia!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like to cook for myself but I mostly just make goulash type stuff. Example - I'll make kind of a stew with garbanzos, beans, lentils, chopped up hot dog wieners and a bunch of herbs and spices. I don't know if anyone else would eat that but I enjoy it. I rarely make exactly the same thing twice.


----------



## Melladrian (Mar 12, 2013)

I enjoy trying out new sauces for pasta/meat using crazy ingredients, or simply creating/refining recipes over time. I like Mediterranean flavours mostly.

Unfortunately I had to leave my old kitchen behind, so it might take a while to start getting creative again 

PS: I don't do desserts.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I hate cooking when I have to work. I need to be a housewife, then I'd enjoy it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I like cooking, when i have the time, the ingredients and energy to do so..... Umm for the most part my favorite things to make are soups+stews by far, but i also like to make various breakfast confections and deserts!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i love cooking....and baking too!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> I do, i do!
> 
> I love it, its so relaxing. Although im no expert and i cook the same things these days, like a stir fry of sorts, with a mixture of peppers, nuts, onion, sometimes chicken and all kinds of spices. Or its oven chips, i peel and chop the potatoes myself, add all sorts of spices again and uhm uhm uhmmmm.
> Other things i cook now and then is fresh fish coated with my own breadcrumb with stuff like ginger, paprika, pepper, garam masala etc... Basically i have a shelf of spices and i mix and use them on everything.
> Oh and Pasta with some of my own made pesto, mama mia!


Damn you're making me hungry!! Haha I like to do stir frys too. They're so easy and fast to throw together and they taste delicious!

Also, you had me at oven chips because I am a HUUUUGE potato fan. Russet or sweet, that starchy vegetable is a staple for me.

I'm gonna try your fish recipe. I usually bake Sole fish or Flounder with a mix of butter, white wine or lemon, chives and salt n pepper, then serve it with quinoa and a salad that has dried cranberries, goat cheese, walnuts and balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like to cook for myself but I mostly just make goulash type stuff. Example - I'll make kind of a stew with garbanzos, beans, lentils, chopped up hot dog wieners and a bunch of herbs and spices. I don't know if anyone else would eat that but I enjoy it. I rarely make exactly the same thing twice.


Wow! That sounds Mediterranean. I never made or had that before, but it sounds delicious because I love stews and I love chickpeas!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I like playing with fire, burning things, and chopping things up into small pieces, but I can't say I like cooking.


Hahaha I got a good laugh out of that. Very clever!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Melladrian said:


> I enjoy trying out new sauces for pasta/meat using crazy ingredients, or simply creating/refining recipes over time. I like Mediterranean flavours mostly.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to leave my old kitchen behind, so it might take a while to start getting creative again
> 
> PS: I don't do desserts.


Oh, give me some homemade sauce recipes! I always forget and end up using Trader Joe's sauces...I like being creative too! Recently, haven't been using recipes and all my dishes have been amazing! It's fun to create or edit recipes


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

missamanda said:


> I hate cooking when I have to work. I need to be a housewife, then I'd enjoy it.


Haha same here. I end up eating cereal for dinner at 11pm after working all day.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kiba said:


> I like cooking, when i have the time, the ingredients and energy to do so..... Umm for the most part my favorite things to make are soups+stews by far, but i also like to make various breakfast confections and deserts!


I never used to make soups, but now I looooove making them! Although, sometimes I'll mean to make a soup and it becomes a stew  what kind of soups, desserts, n breakfast stuff do you make?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

prettyful said:


> i love cooking....and baking too!


Oh yeah! Baking is fun! I used to bake a lot....but then I started gaining weight from eating the batter, frosting, and finished creations, so I had to stop haha

What do you cook and bake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Wow! That sounds Mediterranean. I never made or had that before, but it sounds delicious because I love stews and I love chickpeas!


 I never really thought about it. I eat a lot of chickpeas simply because I always have them on hand and they're very easy to cook and they seem to go with just about anything. That and they're nice and filling. They'll bulk up just about any soupy meal.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> I never used to make soups, but now I looooove making them! Although, sometimes I'll mean to make a soup and it becomes a stew  what kind of soups, desserts, n breakfast stuff do you make?


Mostly Clear soups with plenty caloric dense starches and meats with whatever vegetables i have on hand. I love making my own stocks from chicken and adding an Asian theme to it. Throw in some shiitake mushrooms, radishes, soy sauce, tofu, Chinese wine and maybe some noodles (if i have any) and it's freaking awesome. 
For breakfast? lol, i just like making crepes and crazy omelettes with whatever i got and i try my hand at baking any chance i get, but i haven't quite gotten the hand of it... My cakes always turn out kinda funky, but at least the frosting's always awesome.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love to cook. And to bake. So relaxing.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I only know how to cook Mexican and Italian meals. I do enjoy cooking but I enjoy baking more. I love trying new things when it comes to baking different breads and cakes. 

The reason I enjoy it is because it creating something from nothing(scratch). 

My favorite thing to make (and eat ) is bread Rolls. They are simple and they taste fantastic!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't really cook, I just put **** together. I think I would enjoy it if I wasn't paranoid I would kill someone from it. I can make lemongrass chicken decently though, that's about it.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Mostly Clear soups with plenty caloric dense starches and meats with whatever vegetables i have on hand. I love making my own stocks from chicken and adding an Asian theme to it. Throw in some shiitake mushrooms, radishes, soy sauce, tofu, Chinese wine and maybe some noodles (if i have any) and it's freaking awesome.
> For breakfast? lol, i just like making crepes and crazy omelettes with whatever i got and i try my hand at baking any chance i get, but i haven't quite gotten the hand of it... My cakes always turn out kinda funky, but at least the frosting's always awesome.


Sounds good! I love Asian flavors! My first friends were Japanese so I tasted those flavors very early in life, starting with white sticky rice w/ soy sauce and udon soup! 

Making crepes for breakfast is fun because one bowl of batter makes so many and you can make various kinds! Love omelettes too, but it must have cheese or salsa 

Baking is difficult because you must be precise with measurements. But hey, like you said, your frosting' always tasty n that should be the best anyways!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bluestar29 said:


> I only know how to cook Mexican and Italian meals. I do enjoy cooking but I enjoy baking more. I love trying new things when it comes to baking different breads and cakes.
> 
> The reason I enjoy it is because it creating something from nothing(scratch).
> 
> My favorite thing to make (and eat ) is bread Rolls. They are simple and they taste fantastic!


Well, Mexican and Italian are tasty cuisines! Very common here in L.A to dine at Mexican n Italian restaurants.

Bread rolls are amazing!! Especially when they're warm n right out of the oven! Add a lil butter and it's my favorite food


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

I love cooking! There's a really simple Thomas Keller recipe for roast chicken that I love to do and which is a hit with the guests. I also love to slow cook various meats (boar is a favorite) until they fall apart. Then I'll make a nice Pappardelle pasta with the shredded meat, with a good grated Reggiano and maybe some mushrooms cooked with veal stock. I really like to cook Thai as well, though I'm not so great at it. I usually use the Maesri brand pastes and LOTS of coconut milk. Veal stock (though labor intensive to make), pine nuts and coconut milk are my favorite ingredients.

My recent enterprise is tacos. I do several kinds of tacos with slow cooked meats. My favourite is some kind of slow-cooked meat smothered with mole poblano and with finely sliced pickled onions, homemade crema and some sprigs of cilantro all inside a pure corn flour tortilla.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Watching on TV; YES!


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I love eating! I'm a foodie as well, although my budget doesn't really allow me to indulge in all the good food that i'd like to but i still eat pretty well. I wouldn't say i enjoy cooking any more than i enjoy house work, to me its just a means to an end but i enjoy the finished result.
And i like the feeling of accomplishment that comes from cooking a delicious meal. To me eating is one of the greatest pleasures in life.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I like to try to cook. Not sure how successful I am, but thankfully I'm the only one eating and I'm not that hard to please. 

I make mostly the same things nowadays since it's hard to constantly search for new recipes that can be made on the stove (no oven, sadly). But I like that it keeps me busy on the weekends, even if it's mostly routine.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I love cooking.
I never use any sort of recipes though, imagination and experience are good enough guidelines.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

GiftofGABA said:


> I love cooking! There's a really simple Thomas Keller recipe for roast chicken that I love to do and which is a hit with the guests. I also love to slow cook various meats (boar is a favorite) until they fall apart. Then I'll make a nice Pappardelle pasta with the shredded meat, with a good grated Reggiano and maybe some mushrooms cooked with veal stock. I really like to cook Thai as well, though I'm not so great at it. I usually use the Maesri brand pastes and LOTS of coconut milk. Veal stock (though labor intensive to make), pine nuts and coconut milk are my favorite ingredients.
> 
> My recent enterprise is tacos. I do several kinds of tacos with slow cooked meats. My favourite is some kind of slow-cooked meat smothered with mole poblano and with finely sliced pickled onions, homemade crema and some sprigs of cilantro all inside a pure corn flour tortilla.


Wow! All those recipes sound tasty! I have a slow cooker, sand I haven't used boar, but I'll use beef and make a really tasty brisket (tomatoey sauce n all of course), with fingerling potatoes and carrots.

I never used veal stock before. Does it give the food d different flavor than say, chicken broth?

I forgot to mention Thai food! I love Thai food's use of coconut milk and spicyness! They also make good use of herbs like cilantro and mint, which I find interesting.

I haven't gotten fancy with tacos yet, but your idea sounds really yummy! Might have to steal it if you don't mind!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> Watching on TV; YES!


You mean on like Food Network??


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> I love eating! I'm a foodie as well, although my budget doesn't really allow me to indulge in all the good food that i'd like to but i still eat pretty well. I wouldn't say i enjoy cooking any more than i enjoy house work, to me its just a means to an end but i enjoy the finished result.
> And i like the feeling of accomplishment that comes from cooking a delicious meal. To me eating is one of the greatest pleasures in life.


Ya, paying for groceries can get pricey, but if you buy a few key ingredients and get creative, re-using the left overs in different ways, it can actually SAVE you money cuz then you're not buying meals when you're out n about!

Really??? The equivalent of house work? Haha wow. I love to cook, but I can't STAND doing laundry or dishes. It's so repetitive and tedious! 

I agree. That feeling of accomplishment is awesome. Once a year, I invite my 3 friends from high school at Christmas time to have dinner n just do girl stuff. So I cook dinner, and they'll swoon over it, saying it's above restaurant quality haha it DOES feel fantastic to hear those things!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

firestar said:


> I like to try to cook. Not sure how successful I am, but thankfully I'm the only one eating and I'm not that hard to please.
> 
> I make mostly the same things nowadays since it's hard to constantly search for new recipes that can be made on the stove (no oven, sadly). But I like that it keeps me busy on the weekends, even if it's mostly routine.


You'll get better over time! You'll see that after a while of doing it, you won't need recipes. Usually, if a dish looks pretty, it'll taste pretty. If you mix brown foods with tan foods, it'll mostly likely be bland, like oatmeal with nuts, rather than dried fruit. If you mix, example brown rice with roasted red pepper and broccoli you get sweetness, color, a mix of nutrients, and texture 

What I did was google how long/what technique to cook items, and then put it on my fridge until I memorized it and then started mixing foods I thought seemed good together!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Yes, I love cooking.
> I never use any sort of recipes though, imagination and experience are good enough guidelines.


Yeah, I used to use recipes, but now I rarely do! Solely, imagination


----------



## Melladrian (Mar 12, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Oh, give me some homemade sauce recipes! I always forget and end up using Trader Joe's sauces...I like being creative too! Recently, haven't been using recipes and all my dishes have been amazing! It's fun to create or edit recipes


Oh wow, I don't really take note of sauce recipes. I just pick an ingredient and think "how can I make this flavour the star?", then I add whatever feels natural


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> I never used veal stock before. Does it give the food d different flavor than say, chicken broth?
> 
> I haven't gotten fancy with tacos yet, but your idea sounds really yummy! Might have to steal it if you don't mind!


Veal stock, my dear, is an incredibly magical ingredient. It is far more special than chicken stock. It is kind of neutral, unlike beef stock, but its texture is pure velvety goodness. There is something intangible about it that makes it incredibly special. I really suggest reading about it then trying to make it at least once (homemade is the best). If you like it then you can usually get it at good foodie shops. Demi-glace is essentially reduced veal stock. When you reduce veal stock by several times, you can flavor it to make the finest sauces. It's a big French thing and it's that je ne sais quoi that's there when you eat really good food in a French resto or even other cuisines. I would go so far as to say that veal stock is the most important ingredient in French cuisine.

And of course, you should do up those tacos! But I won't be okay with it unless you use real corn tortillas.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I like cooking as an experiment.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Haillzz91 said:


> Ya, paying for groceries can get pricey, but if you buy a few key ingredients and get creative, re-using the left overs in different ways, it can actually SAVE you money cuz then you're not buying meals when you're out n about!
> 
> Really??? The equivalent of house work? Haha wow. I love to cook, but I can't STAND doing laundry or dishes. It's so repetitive and tedious!
> 
> I agree. That feeling of accomplishment is awesome. Once a year, I invite my 3 friends from high school at Christmas time to have dinner n just do girl stuff. So I cook dinner, and they'll swoon over it, saying it's above restaurant quality haha it DOES feel fantastic to hear those things!


Yeah its good to have an audience for your meals eh? I'm almost always just cooking for myself though :|
Yeah i agree cooking is always gonna be cheaper than meals someone else has made, its true you can cook good food on a budget if you're smart about it and know how. I'm jealous of my flatmate he's a chinese student that works part time as a chef and he's always got the nicest smells coming out of the kitchen (i love good chinese food). He's someone that cooks good food but he's does it quite cheaply as well, but i don't have the cooking knowledge that he does.
I really need to expand my repertoire.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I really dislike eating most foods (I try to skip as many meals as possible because of my low appetite) but I do enjoy the act of cooking. The issue stands however that 1) ingredients are expensive, and 2) I have no kitchen of my own, and thus must mooch off of others' kitchens, such as my sister's, whenever I can. My mum doesn't let me cook in her kitchen (she thinks I will make a catastrophic mess....I'm actually very clean when it comes to something like cooking food).


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Honestly i have the most fun making soups. Soup to me is just getting creative with the last of the food that you have, and for me, that's usually some carrots, onions, potatoes, celery, and some cans of vegetables, and left over chicken or turkey.


----------



## charlulz (Oct 28, 2012)

My life revolves around food. I hope to own my own restaurant (and continue working on food writing) in the near future. I open to just about anything and I love to experiment. Seafood is definitely a love of mine; I cant get enough oysters, soft shelled crab, or red snapper. I do want to focus on traditional italian cuisine, Northern Italy to be exact. Cooking is the best and most malleable form of self expression.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Haillzz91 said:


> You mean on like Food Network??


YES! don't know y, I don't know how to cook.....

also Man vs Food, watched that before?? yuummmmy:clap

When I was 7 I tried million times to make a cake!:b:b


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Making fudge is nice. For that brief moment in time something I do turns out right. People actually like it.


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

I love cooking for other people, not so much for myself. If I cook something I don't want to eat it afterwards, even if it is delicious. n_n; My specialty is cheesecake. <3


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

yup, but I don't cook anything complicated anymore. I just simmer stuff in a little bit of water, all in the same pot


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Do don't really like it. But when I'm hungry ill have to cook.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

GiftofGABA said:


> Veal stock, my dear, is an incredibly magical ingredient. It is far more special than chicken stock. It is kind of neutral, unlike beef stock, but its texture is pure velvety goodness. There is something intangible about it that makes it incredibly special. I really suggest reading about it then trying to make it at least once (homemade is the best). If you like it then you can usually get it at good foodie shops. Demi-glace is essentially reduced veal stock. When you reduce veal stock by several times, you can flavor it to make the finest sauces. It's a big French thing and it's that je ne sais quoi that's there when you eat really good food in a French resto or even other cuisines. I would go so far as to say that veal stock is the most important ingredient in French cuisine.
> 
> And of course, you should do up those tacos! But I won't be okay with it unless you use real corn tortillas.


Hahaha well you have me sold! Are you sure you have social anxiety? You sound like you could be a very convincing food network star!

I'm definitely gonna have a look at some recipes online with veal stock and read up on French cooking, because while I enjoy it, I don't know very much about it!

Hahaha of courrrrrrse I'll use real corn tortillas! *Sneaks into freezer and defrosts store-bought flour tortillas* >.>


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> Yeah its good to have an audience for your meals eh? I'm almost always just cooking for myself though :|
> Yeah i agree cooking is always gonna be cheaper than meals someone else has made, its true you can cook good food on a budget if you're smart about it and know how. I'm jealous of my flatmate he's a chinese student that works part time as a chef and he's always got the nicest smells coming out of the kitchen (i love good chinese food). He's someone that cooks good food but he's does it quite cheaply as well, but i don't have the cooking knowledge that he does.
> I really need to expand my repertoire.


Well pick up some tricks from your flatmate then! (haha i think that's the first time I used the word 'flatmate', but I actually can't think of the American word for it ) Take note of what he buys and ask where he buys them! Asian markets, at least where I live, tend to have cheap, high-quality produce!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Boring Loser said:


> Honestly i have the most fun making soups. Soup to me is just getting creative with the last of the food that you have, and for me, that's usually some carrots, onions, potatoes, celery, and some cans of vegetables, and left over chicken or turkey.


YES! Soups are the perfect way to not waste food and make something delicious! Also, you can make your own soup stock and then freeze it up to 6 months to save money. I love to add herbs into soups. It always makes the whole house smell good


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

charlulz said:


> My life revolves around food. I hope to own my own restaurant (and continue working on food writing) in the near future. I open to just about anything and I love to experiment. Seafood is definitely a love of mine; I cant get enough oysters, soft shelled crab, or red snapper. I do want to focus on traditional italian cuisine, Northern Italy to be exact. Cooking is the best and most malleable form of self expression.


Wow! Please invite me to your restaurant when you do open one haha I love seafood and italian food. One of my favorite dishes is Ciopinno because its a mix of italian flavors and a variety of sea food! How can you go wrong, right?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> YES! don't know y, I don't know how to cook.....
> 
> also Man vs Food, watched that before?? yuummmmy:clap
> 
> When I was 7 I tried million times to make a cake!:b:b


Awesome! I love food network. My new obsession has been Cutthroat Kitchen because I love Alton Brown's quirky geekiness and his not-so-secret love to make people struggle in the kitchen haha His challenges are hillarious. Once he made a grown, muscular man have to cook in his daughter's miniature kitchen with mini cooking tools and appliances and another time, a person had to make a meal with a whisk duck-taped to his arm the entire challenge and he got stuck in the oven handle hahaha  Last night, someone had to make soup in a shallow rectangular cooking pan. So evil, yet so entertaining 

Yes! I love Man vs. Food! Kinda shocks me how much that guy can eat though! I do NOT have that big a stomach O.O Love watching the challenges though and rooting him on hahaha


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Haillzz91 said:


> Well pick up some tricks from your flatmate then! (haha i think that's the first time I used the word 'flatmate', but I actually can't think of the American word for it ) Take note of what he buys and ask where he buys them! Asian markets, at least where I live, tend to have cheap, high-quality produce!


Yeah he turned me on to the local fruit and vege market thats only open on sunday that i'd heard of but never been to. Its all run by asians and their produce is super cheap compared to the rip off price you pay in supermarkets.


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

I just made a super good elk chili with kidneys and pintos. I spent 20 years in the food business, now that i'm out of it, I enjoy cooking at home. Makes a good excuse too. Sorry, I wish I could make it to the bar, but I'm in the middle of cooking. :stu


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Not much of cook but I love baking. Breads, cookies, cakes, anything with flour really.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

oneofmany said:


> I just made a super good elk chili with kidneys and pintos. I spent 20 years in the food business, now that i'm out of it, I enjoy cooking at home. Makes a good excuse too. Sorry, I wish I could make it to the bar, but I'm in the middle of cooking. :stu


Dang! First I'm hearing bout veal stock n now elk chili?!? Where do you guys get these exotic meats?? haha that's cool you worked in the food industry! Bet you get to have a lot of delicious meals!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Not much of cook but I love baking. Breads, cookies, cakes, anything with flour really.


Mmmm yes. Flour is a great ingredient. I'm a huge lover of bread, cookies n cake as well!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

cypher said:


> I go through phases. Right now I'm off. But my last obsession was pumpkin pie. I baked about 5 pumpkin pies in a one month period, trying to find the best recipe. I have a Kitchenaid stand mixer that I should be getting more use out of.


That's good you go through phases because then you can perfect your skill each time! Bet your pies are great!


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I like to bake... and then eat mmmmm :clap


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been on a cooking streak this week! Did Italian food three days ago, Amreican 2 days ago, Asian inspired stir fry last night and doing German food tonight. Tomorrow, I wanna bake some cookies, but can decide which kind?


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

Absolutely love to cook. lately I've been cooking stir fry. Diced pork and chicken marinated in a little soy sauce red pepper and ginger. Water chestnuts. broccoli thin sliced carrots. For the sauce I use sugar, soy sauce, minced ginger, spices (anything spicy really) a touch of rice vinegar and peanut oil. All meat and vegetables are cooked with sauce and placed over a bed of white fluffy rice. Yummy lol


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

I ran outta ingredients last week for a cake and ended up making short bread cookies. So good and easy to make.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

MentalWreck said:


> Absolutely love to cook. lately I've been cooking stir fry. Diced pork and chicken marinated in a little soy sauce red pepper and ginger. Water chestnuts. broccoli thin sliced carrots. For the sauce I use sugar, soy sauce, minced ginger, spices (anything spicy really) a touch of rice vinegar and peanut oil. All meat and vegetables are cooked with sauce and placed over a bed of white fluffy rice. Yummy lol


I love those too! That's similar to what I did last night. So tasty!


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

I always love how these spices look when they're all measured out. 
This is for a soup I'm making on this snowy day.


----------



## Shade Snake (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes because I actually like I'm eating healthier. When I go out to restaurants, I swear there's way too much salt put in the meals. 

On a side note, it amazes me how some bachelors go through their whole lives not knowing how to cook. Cooking isn't that hard...


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ That's why I'm a bachelor, because I can cook  And I fully agree on that salt


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I actually do quite enjoy cooking, but I haven't really had the chance to channel that enjoyment properly as yet. I am on a tight student budget and I share a kitchen with four other people so I lack the money or time to expand my repertoire. But I sincerely think one can derive a certain satisfaction from cooking.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I cook if I have time. Today I had to use up the three remaining bananas so I made a banana cake using them.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

copper said:


> I cook if I have time. Today I had to use up the three remaining bananas so I made a banana cake using them.


Yeah, if I have 3 overripe bananas, I make cinnamon banana bread!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Yes, I really enjoy cooking too. Unfortunately I struggle with it, because I have OCD issues about preparing uncooked food. Every few minutes I feel the need to wash my hands again.

But it's very satisfying to make food for other people, if it turns out well and everyone seems to like it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cooking is pretty awesome, I have little experience with it though.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I love it but I rarely do it.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I enjoy it. Trying to make something new with more than 2 ingredients is just awesome although I am not a good cook


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Love to cook and love to collect cookbooks. Big Nigella fan. Don't mind a bit of Jamie Oliver (my favourite cookbook of his is 30 Minute Meals). Favourite cookbook of the moment is surprisingly Gok Wan's Gok Cooks Chinese. Particularly love to bake and have a ton of cupcake and dessert books. Have yet not mastered macarons but my last cookbook purchase was Macarons by Pierre Herme which I am very excited to receive. Oh, and my favourite cuisines are Italian, Japanese, Lebanese and cakes (cakes are a cuisine, right?).


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I love cooking and letting people eat what I made from scratch. However sometimes my cooking could either be REEAAALLLyy bad or amazingly good, there is no in-between. Its either you do it perfectly or you mess up one part of the recipe and ruin it. Usually it depends on the recipe I use and somehow I find some really bad ones lol. 

I really like making omelets, and pancakes. Vanilla and chocolate cupcakes are my fave too


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm a total foodie! I love finding new restaurants to try. Haven't really honed in my cooking skills yet. I once tried to reverse engineer Chicken Tikka Masala (the way it's made in the SF bay area) but failed miserably! I would do ANYTHING to find out how they make it so deliciously. Someone, help...SOS...lol


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd revive this thread, since I've found no other thread covering this topic  

I have been eating at a lot of ramen places lately. There's some places near my house where they make the broth and let the flavors sit for 60 hours. It tastes so good!


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I enjoy making soups and baked goods


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope hate it and am not good at it and only do it out of necessity .
Like eating a nice meal though 

Please come cook for me . 
Please . 
I'll do the shopping and clean up the mess . Oh and eat it and enjoy it .
I can heat up I mean meat pie pretty we'll .


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

dark said:


> I enjoy making soups and baked goods


Oh, what soups and baked goods?? Los Angeles is supposed to experience the worst storm here in 2 years, so soups and baked goods would be quite comforting these next few days!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Grog said:


> Nope hate it and am not good at it and only do it out of necessity .
> Like eating a nice meal though
> 
> Please come cook for me .
> ...


haha! Very well then. You have yourself a deal!


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I love cooking, well most days anyway lol. My favorite cuisines to cook are: Thai, Cajun, Southern, French, Italian, Lebanese, and Mexican


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I mostly cook pasta or simple meals like cottage pie.
However I love to eat Italian and any food. I did vist italy on holiday and it was such a great experience. Ate the best pizza, Squared pizza in Rome and the gelato is great


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> haha! Very well then. You have yourself a deal!


Yay nice meal what are we having :clap


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep. I love cooking anything Mediterranean. Lately, I've been learning to cook French and Italian classics. I believe my latest Italian dinner was Osso Bucco which was absolutely delicious except for the tomato puree which was way too bitter. During the last two months I've been experimenting with low-carb diet (not for weight-loss but for my mind and sugar-addiction), which has required some thinking out-of-the-box.


----------



## MsFatBooty (Feb 16, 2014)

I hate cooking.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes I dooo but I still suck at it.. There is no better satisfaction than eating your own meal that your prepared and created


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

A SAD Finn said:


> Yep. I love cooking anything Mediterranean. Lately, I've been learning to cook French and Italian classics. I believe my latest Italian dinner was Osso Bucco which was absolutely delicious except for the tomato puree which was way too bitter. During the last two months I've been experimenting with low-carb diet (not for weight-loss but for my mind and sugar-addiction), which has required some thinking out-of-the-box.


I have a sugar addiction too. Although, if I ever tried to go low-carb, I'd fail miserably. Congratulations on being able to take on that challenge!


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually find cooking really fun, even tho sometimes it doesn't turn out the way I want lolol.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm starting to enjoy cooking since we moved and now have a bigger kitchen. I'm seeing an improvement which definitely spurs me on


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

im a chef - i hate doing it professionally but love doing it as a hobbie or in my spare time . I find it chills me out a lot


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Haillzz91 said:


> I have a sugar addiction too. Although, if I ever tried to go low-carb, I'd fail miserably. Congratulations on being able to take on that challenge!


During the last two months my carb levels have fluctuated between < 50 g and > 100 g per day. Levels less than 50 g seem to keep away physiological cravings. I'd like to keep little rice, pasta and potatoes for the texture. However, when the carb levels rise closer to a 100 grams per day it brings back intense sugar cravings. The most important effect of low-carb diet has been increased energy levels. I procrastinate less and get a lot more stuff done when I'm studying maths. Also I don't get the usual tiredness after a carb-heavy meal or weakness due to hypoglycemia after not being eaten for a few hours. I still have hard time figuring out things to cook. My usual night snack has been berries with whipped cream. Delicious and very healthy if you don't buy the saturated fat is bad myth. Tomorrow I'm planning to make a beef ragu and I'm probably going to eat it with little pasta, parmigiano and Italian red wine.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been buying perch (fish) because it's cheap and has a fairly nice taste/texture, but I'm not sure what to do for a recipe. Many sites suggest frying, which I don't like.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

perennial wallflower said:


> I've been buying perch (fish) because it's cheap and has a fairly nice taste/texture, but I'm not sure what to do for a recipe. Many sites suggest frying, which I don't like.


http://www.food.com/recipe/french-style-roasted-perch-with-fennel-tomatoes-and-wine-217140

Here's one for roasting. I've never had perch, so I don't know what it's like. Hope this one works for you.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

beli mawr said:


> http://www.food.com/recipe/french-style-roasted-perch-with-fennel-tomatoes-and-wine-217140
> 
> Here's one for roasting. I've never had perch, so I don't know what it's like. Hope this one works for you.


Thanks! It looks like it would be delicious, but with the wine (Google suggests an average price of 13.99 for the suggested type) added it's a bit expensive. It's the kind of thing I might make for company.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like to cook, and like to cook for others (after testing the recipes on myself first, lol) Easier on portion size, since I find it difficult to make portions for one. Surely don't want to eat the same thing all week.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Monster123 said:


> I'm starting to enjoy cooking since we moved and now have a bigger kitchen. I'm seeing an improvement which definitely spurs me on


Always feels good to make a successful dish! When I first started, I rewarded my good cooking with a present that related to cooking, such as a rice cooker, so I'd be able to make more dishes and make the efficiently


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Maryanne1986 said:


> im a chef - i hate doing it professionally but love doing it as a hobbie or in my spare time . I find it chills me out a lot


That's so cool you're a chef, but I'm sorry you don't enjoy it during your job. I wanted to be a chef but worried it would ruin cooking for me because I'd have to make the same stuff over and over and couldn't be creative. Do you work at a big restaurant or a small one? Those fancy, big restaurants look super stressful!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

A SAD Finn said:


> During the last two months my carb levels have fluctuated between < 50 g and > 100 g per day. Levels less than 50 g seem to keep away physiological cravings. I'd like to keep little rice, pasta and potatoes for the texture. However, when the carb levels rise closer to a 100 grams per day it brings back intense sugar cravings. The most important effect of low-carb diet has been increased energy levels. I procrastinate less and get a lot more stuff done when I'm studying maths. Also I don't get the usual tiredness after a carb-heavy meal or weakness due to hypoglycemia after not being eaten for a few hours. I still have hard time figuring out things to cook. My usual night snack has been berries with whipped cream. Delicious and very healthy if you don't buy the saturated fat is bad myth. Tomorrow I'm planning to make a beef ragu and I'm probably going to eat it with little pasta, parmigiano and Italian red wine.


That's very interesting. I'd love to learn more about it. Mind if I message you?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

rdrr said:


> I like to cook, and like to cook for others (after testing the recipes on myself first, lol) Easier on portion size, since I find it difficult to make portions for one. Surely don't want to eat the same thing all week.


Same. Plus, I feel like I lack determination when I cook for myself.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> That's so cool you're a chef, but I'm sorry you don't enjoy it during your job. I wanted to be a chef but worried it would ruin cooking for me because I'd have to make the same stuff over and over and couldn't be creative. Do you work at a big restaurant or a small one? Those fancy, big restaurants look super stressful!


I worked in big and small ones and they are both equally stressful .... if you love it as a hobbie/theraputic experience dont do it as a job xxx


----------



## EminemFan (Feb 27, 2014)

I pay some one to do my cooking. 

Dominos.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

EminemFan said:


> I pay some one to do my cooking.
> 
> Dominos.


had one tonight - epic


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

EminemFan said:


> I pay some one to do my cooking.
> 
> Dominos.


Hmm. I find Dominos to be too greasy for me. I prefer Papa Johns.


----------



## Headband (Aug 29, 2013)

I got into cooking about a year ago when I got sick of eating take-out. I actually bought my first mortar and pestle a couple days ago and never had so much fun squishing garlic, butter and parley together.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

not really


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Headband said:


> I got into cooking about a year ago when I got sick of eating take-out. I actually bought my first mortar and pestle a couple days ago and never had so much fun squishing garlic, butter and parley together.


Classy way to incorporate garlic!


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Haillzz91 said:


> That's very interesting. I'd love to learn more about it. Mind if I message you?


Feel free to PM me. I may be a bit slow to respond though because I'm on a totally different time zone. Beef ragu was heavenly by the way. It was very simple to make but when you use the best ingredients and take love and care to cook it for hours you can't fail.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

A SAD Finn said:


> Feel free to PM me. I may be a bit slow to respond though because I'm on a totally different time zone. Beef ragu was heavenly by the way. It was very simple to make but when you use the best ingredients and take love and care to cook it for hours you can't fail.


Oh thank you! Busy with school right now, but I will be sure to PM you with my questions eventually!  Thanks!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I enjoy cooking and trying out new recipes, I just don't have the time anymore, due to working two jobs


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea. I watch youtube recipe/cooking videos then go try to make them. Some stuff has turned out really good….2 dishes out of out of 9 or 10 isn't bad is it?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I love to cook and clean. I feel like keeping a house is much more rewarding/enjoyable and stress free than working at a 9 to 5. Like honestly...I will make a great wife one day.. 

My specialties are Greek, Japanese, Mexican, Indian, Italian, Southern American, NE American, and French. Desserts, entrees, appetizers.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I love cooking, especially fish. I love the whole process of catching fish, filleting them, and eating them; you feel more attached than just buying them from the store.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Cooking is awesome. Getting that right meld of flavours and textures is honestly magical.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

One Man Band said:


> I love cooking, especially fish. I love the whole process of catching fish, filleting them, and eating them; you feel more attached than just buying them from the store.


I went fishing with my mom once in Alaska when I was 12 years old. It was very interesting because we caught, filleted, and cooked the sockeye salmon we caught (and literally socked unconscious) while we were still in the boat out in the ocean. We ate the salmon right there with some paper plates and plastic utensils. I agree that is much better than store bought!


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

I love to cook but I hate the cleaning process afterwards. Also, I seem to suck pretty badly at baking. I mainly stick to mixes and stuff so I don't mess anything up. Last thing I baked from scratch was a pound cake and it was delicious when it was right out of the oven, but that night it started to harden and by the end of the next day it was like a brick. I almost broke a knife trying to cut it. I think I should keep the recipe in case I need to build a house some day.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I am very good at cooking, but i dont like cooking for others. When no one comes over to my house ill bbq indoors (its built into my kitchen) or make fresh bread using the outside firebrick oven. If family comes over ill just order a pizza and let them eat that.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I went into the kitchen for coffee, but stayed to concoct and test a recipe for green tea cupcakes. Needs work.

I want to make a honey and lemon frosting. I also had an idea for mango and banana-berry cupcakes while I was working, but I forgot.



One Man Band said:


> I love cooking, especially fish. I love the whole process of catching fish, filleting them, and eating them; you feel more attached than just buying them from the store.


I'm not so sure the fish feel the same.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I love cooking! But cooking anything decent or trying to follow recipes online is crazy expensive maan . I love experimenting. I make a really decent 5 sausage pasta.


----------



## DarkSage (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes I like cooking. I'm learning how to cook at the moment. I need to purchase a food scale.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's one of my passions.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I try to cook dinner 3-4 times a week as a fulltime college student. Some days are better than others. I've gotten better compared to my first year of college though. Tonight, however, I made the best fried Tilapia fish in my life. Frying food has always been one of my major issues. I'm so happy :clap.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I do, but I suck right now atleast. Not like suck suck, but you knoooow suck?! Idk haha, or I am just an okay cook. Like you know on Everybody loves Raymond how they make fun of the Raymonds wife's cooking. lol. Not everything I make is that bad, they say "practice makes better".

I love baking cookies the most though.

I think people enjoy sandwiches from me more, and I prefer my mother's cooking. She's real simple.

(damn I get really get into food lol)


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Yea. I watch youtube recipe/cooking videos then go try to make them. Some stuff has turned out really good&#8230;.2 dishes out of out of 9 or 10 isn't bad is it?


What youtube channels do you watch to find good recipes?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

OneLove21 said:


> I try to cook dinner 3-4 times a week as a fulltime college student. Some days are better than others. I've gotten better compared to my first year of college though. Tonight, however, I made the best fried Tilapia fish in my life. Frying food has always been one of my major issues. I'm so happy :clap.


I love fried Tilapia! And good for you, being committed to cooking for yourself in college. That's a hard thing to do!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

I LOVE cooking (problem is I hate doing dishes!!) 

Favorite things to make are anything with beans/lentils or eggs. Chili, hummus, curried lentils, enchiladas with molé sauce, burritos, omelets, tapioca, and bread pudding. I like to make condiments too like pickles, salsa, and mayo.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

right now I am getting ready to can a batch of homemade Lemmon Orange Marmalade .


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> I love fried Tilapia! And good for you, being committed to cooking for yourself in college. That's a hard thing to do!


 I have a wonderful recipe for actually smoking it on the Hibachi grill, I use apple wood chip on the charcoal ... Put the fish on Aluminum foil, with a little oil. And just spice it will Lemmon pepper, Paparika, salt, garlic power, and a little Italian seasoning...

It's great with mashed potatoes, and steamed veggies.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alienated said:


> I have a wonderful recipe for actually smoking it on the Hibachi grill, I use apple wood chip on the charcoal ... Put the fish on Aluminum foil, with a little oil. And just spice it will Lemmon pepper, Paparika, salt, garlic power, and a little Italian seasoning...
> 
> It's great with mashed potatoes, and steamed veggies.


Damn! That sounds really good. I love to serve fish with mashed potatoes and veggies too. Although, I have a weakness for tarter sauce, so I actually make homemade tarter sauce to go with it. Although, with your recipe, it doesn't seem it would even need tarter sauce!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alienated said:


> right now I am getting ready to can a batch of homemade Lemmon Orange Marmalade .


:O Sounds delicious. Do you put it on toast? How do you usually use it?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

silvermoon said:


> I LOVE cooking (problem is I hate doing dishes!!)
> 
> Favorite things to make are anything with beans/lentils or eggs. Chili, hummus, curried lentils, enchiladas with molé sauce, burritos, omelets, tapioca, and bread pudding. I like to make condiments too like pickles, salsa, and mayo.


lol Ya! I hate doing the dishes and if you have a lot of dishes to clean, you know you made an awesome, complex dish! lol

I love beans too! How do you usually use lentils? Do you season it some way and make it a side dish or do you incorporate it into a dish to make it an entree?

Yum! I love omelets. Sounds like you make a lot of Mexican food too which sounds delightful. I've never made bread pudding! Do you have a recipe for it??


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Cooking is theraputic and awesome 4 me. Love making wholesome healhy food because your body is deserving of the nutrients and health. Ok i try to be healthy, but just in general, food makes life a little bit more meaningful

And it also saves money if you cook..so it's beneficial in an economical sense

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I've only taken cooking seriously the past year. I've always loved food, trying out exotic things when I've had the opportunity. I'm rather fussy with the health side of things due to my diabetes as well, so I'm benefiting a lot from cooking myself. As someone's already said in here I'm sure, it's very therapeutic. Eating the food is the bonus!

My lack of confidence cooking in a communal kitchen is what's holding me back from cooking more time consuming recipes. I just need to suck it up. (I live in university accommodation.)


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope hate it


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah, opening packets and shoving things in the microwave is totes fun.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> lol Ya! I hate doing the dishes and if you have a lot of dishes to clean, you know you made an awesome, complex dish! lol
> 
> I love beans too! How do you usually use lentils? Do you season it some way and make it a side dish or do you incorporate it into a dish to make it an entree?
> 
> Yum! I love omelets. Sounds like you make a lot of Mexican food too which sounds delightful. I've never made bread pudding! Do you have a recipe for it??


Oh when I do beans and lentils they are the main dish! I love them and I was vegetarian for 9 years so a lot of meals still are. Lentil soup with carrots, celery and onions, or curried red lentils are my favorite. Red lentils are SO awesome because they cook in 20 minutes and they're mild so you can flavor them however you want.

My favorite omelet right now is jalepenos, kale and portabella mushrooms! I'm addicted to spicy food. My bread pudding recipe is from my grandmother but it's pretty standard.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bread-pudding-ii/ 
It's the same as that one except I only use 1/4 cup of sugar and I scald the milk first. I read that it changes the texture of the final product but I've been meaning to try it without and see what happens!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

still the same stuff I learned to do when I left home

but girlfriends liked what I made and made stuff for me I liked when living together. I keep making all of it. Just for me. I haven't learned anything new since.

My biggest brother was a professional chef on ships.
I never showed me how to cook.

I never, ever get fast food made for me


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

silvermoon said:


> Oh when I do beans and lentils they are the main dish! I love them and I was vegetarian for 9 years so a lot of meals still are. Lentil soup with carrots, celery and onions, or curried red lentils are my favorite. Red lentils are SO awesome because they cook in 20 minutes and they're mild so you can flavor them however you want.
> 
> My favorite omelet right now is jalepenos, kale and portabella mushrooms! I'm addicted to spicy food. My bread pudding recipe is from my grandmother but it's pretty standard.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bread-pudding-ii/
> It's the same as that one except I only use 1/4 cup of sugar and I scald the milk first. I read that it changes the texture of the final product but I've been meaning to try it without and see what happens!


Oh, very cool! I couldn't be a vegetarian, but I enjoy vegetarian and vegan dishes. We have a restaurant here called "Native Foods' that's 100% vegan and it's one of my favorite places to go!

I will definitely try out that bread pudding! Mother's day is this weekend, so I'm gonna ask if I can make it for our family celebration


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I like to experiment with making foods I haven't made before. Usually it is an ocd like thing where I suddenly get a desire to try making something and obsess over it until I try.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I like to experiment with making foods I haven't made before. Usually it is an ocd like thing where I suddenly get a desire to try making something and obsess over it until I try.


Same here! I'm only an expert at making a few things, because I'm always trying new recipes lol


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Did anyone ever watch Big Cook Little Cook?


----------



## josh166 (May 7, 2014)

I read the OP and skimmed, there's too much on this site I'd like to respond too lol.

I enjoy cooking. I'm currently taking an at home gourmet culinary course but still kinda learning basics. I try recipes all the time though, I'm good at following directions and then refining the second time to my own taste. My forte is Mexican and Spanish cooking with a bit of Italian cuisines but I am branching out. I'm getting ready to try Asian cuisines but its a monetary investment since I use little of the spices, sauces, and even veggies that are required. I'm not versed in the flavor profiles of Asian so it will be exciting. I always browse all recipes.com for things to try. I'm planning on working in the culinary field buthave a long way to go.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

digitalbath said:


> Did anyone ever watch Big Cook Little Cook?


Never heard of it. What is it?  By the way, I love your avatar picture. Girl, Interrupted is one of my favorite movies lol


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

josh166 said:


> I read the OP and skimmed, there's too much on this site I'd like to respond too lol.
> 
> I enjoy cooking. I'm currently taking an at home gourmet culinary course but still kinda learning basics. I try recipes all the time though, I'm good at following directions and then refining the second time to my own taste. My forte is Mexican and Spanish cooking with a bit of Italian cuisines but I am branching out. I'm getting ready to try Asian cuisines but its a monetary investment since I use little of the spices, sauces, and even veggies that are required. I'm not versed in the flavor profiles of Asian so it will be exciting. I always browse all recipes.com for things to try. I'm planning on working in the culinary field buthave a long way to go.


It's funny because I actually cook a lot of asian food, since my boyfriend is korean, and a lot of my friends during childhood were japanese, chinese, or korean. I would love to learn more mexican and spanish dishes.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> :O Sounds delicious. Do you put it on toast? How do you usually use it?


Yes, usually ... But I have put it on Oatmeal or Cream of Rice too.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Yes, usually ... But I have put it on Oatmeal or Cream of Rice too.


Oatmeal?? Very interesting. Well, I received your message, so I now have the recipe and have no reason not try it!  How do you use it in oatmeal? Do you just put a spoonful of it in it after you cook the oatmeal?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wanted to bring this thread back since it did well back in the day


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I love to cook, though i only know how to cook a few things, its all i need really, I dont eat adventurously and i know what i like


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> I love to cook, though i only know how to cook a few things, its all i need really, I dont eat adventurously and i know what i like


Well, what do you know how to cook?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If i wasn't lazy i'd cook more often.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Well, what do you know how to cook?


Ah yonno, toast, tea, french toast,i have become a master at making vegetarian spaghetti bolognese! the rest i wouldn't call cooking as such!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

My cooking skills are extremely limited. Easy stuff like spaghetti, eggs, and stuff like that. But the microwave, I'm an expert with that.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Ah yonno, toast, tea, french toast,i have become a master at making vegetarian spaghetti bolognese! the rest i wouldn't call cooking as such!


Oh, I love french toast! Never made it before though. Sounds like something I'll have to try! And vegetarian spaghetti bolognese sounds really good. How do you make it vegetarian??


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

shorefog said:


> My cooking skills are extremely limited. Easy stuff like spaghetti, eggs, and stuff like that. But the microwave, I'm an expert with that.


Hahaha Well, that's a good thing you're an expert microwavist! Also, I could eat spaghetti for breakfast lunch and dinner, so the fact you can make that sounds like you eat good meals anyhow lol


----------



## ImAPersonToo (Dec 10, 2014)

I am versed in all kinds of soups. Chowder, stews, miso-based soups, and my favorite... rice soup/jook/porridge. My kitchen is quite limited and the equipment is several decades old, but when I get the chance to cook at a friend's place I usually take the opportunity to do so and go all out.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> I like steaming broccoli and making the omelette haha


Oh, omelettes! I love omelettes! What do you put on or in your omelettes?


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

love to cook as well, total foodie. I haven't cooked a good meal in awhile though, due to laziness.
my favorite dishes to make are
southern baked macaroni, and cheese
parmesan ziti, and tilapia, and
spaghetti, in meat sauce,

I like to make breakfast dishes as well.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I certainly do, mainly when I've made successful meals. Infrequently I bake sweet cakes or bread but today I did, and it was a success  Banana bread: ripe bananas, coconut flour, honey

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=paleo

#paleo, dairyfree, grain free, 104 cal per slice, so moist and delicious
It was my afternoon tea/dinner for today(didn't have a high appetite )


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Oh, I love french toast! Never made it before though. Sounds like something I'll have to try! And vegetarian spaghetti bolognese sounds really good. How do you make it vegetarian??


Yea french toast is da bomb, ridiculously easy to make, handy for using up bread thats gone a bit stale.

I use quorn chicken style pieces , first i trow a load of olive oil in a pan, slice up some onions and garlic and let them cook in the oil for a small bit, then trow in the quorn to defrost, as it defrosts they soak up all the galic and onion flavors, after its well defrosted i then trow in the pasta sauce. tis fluppin delicious. its my favorite dish to make, what would be yours?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm.... I think I'd be a good cook. But the only think I can make is the Vietnamese spicy chicken kho. very hot, sweet and spicy..... just like me maybe LOL .

I would be interested in cocktails for drinks..this interests me and I am far more adventurous to try new drinks that new food.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Yea french toast is da bomb, ridiculously easy to make, handy for using up bread thats gone a bit stale.
> 
> I use quorn chicken style pieces , first i trow a load of olive oil in a pan, slice up some onions and garlic and let them cook in the oil for a small bit, then trow in the quorn to defrost, as it defrosts they soak up all the galic and onion flavors, after its well defrosted i then trow in the pasta sauce. tis fluppin delicious. its my favorite dish to make, what would be yours?


Is quorn the same as corn? Either way, that dish sounds amazing! I love love love garlic and onion together.

My favorite dish to make is spaetzle with shrimp, butter (lots!), herbs, garlic, sweet onion, brocolli, lemon juice, and parmesan cheese. It's simple, but I really enjoy it. My favorite side dish is tomatoes baked with mayo, parm cheese and some salt n pepper.


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

Yup, made an apple pie recently.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

ImAPersonToo said:


> I am versed in all kinds of soups. Chowder, stews, miso-based soups, and my favorite... rice soup/jook/porridge. My kitchen is quite limited and the equipment is several decades old, but when I get the chance to cook at a friend's place I usually take the opportunity to do so and go all out.


That's awesome. Do you ever make Clam Chowder? That's like my favorite soup!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> Is quorn the same as corn? Either way, that dish sounds amazing! I love love love garlic and onion together.
> 
> My favorite dish to make is spaetzle with shrimp, butter (lots!), herbs, garlic, sweet onion, brocolli, lemon juice, and parmesan cheese. It's simple, but I really enjoy it. My favorite side dish is tomatoes baked with mayo, parm cheese and some salt n pepper.


Nah its some kind of mushroom or something, its used as a meat substitute but i think its its own thing in itself and i dont like to eat much meat too.

I dont think have ever had spaetzle before, it sounds nice! 
Cooking tomatoes with mayo, this kind of cooking is beyond my abilities!
Its like witch craft or something!


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

got a new flavour protein powder - white chocolate!
mixed with milk and greek yogurt into a thick paste, stuck bowl in the freezer for 40 mins - protein ice cream! tastes exactly like those milky bar yogurts!

munched with my usual porridge concoction of course lol
whole oats, dates (big soft sticky ones!), cinnamon, milk, vanilla essence, more peanut butter than i care to mention lol
the hot and cold sensation is awesome!

....man im hungry! if i didnt have a fast metabolism id be in trouble!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Just roasted a turkey breast, homemade mash tators, and homemade gravy and ate it. Now I got left overs so I don't have to cook anything for a few days now.

I also made chocolate, peanut butter, unsweetened cashew milk, oatmeal bakeless cookies. But I used Xylitol instead of sugar the other day. Came out great.


----------



## noconfidenceguy (Dec 16, 2013)

Been trying to learn to cook over the past few months though never have enough time to do anything too elaborate. Mainly make asian dishes but do try to mix it up.

Always on the lookout for relatively quick, tasty meals that are substantial enough to fuel a couple hours of exercise.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Nah its some kind of mushroom or something, its used as a meat substitute but i think its its own thing in itself and i dont like to eat much meat too.
> 
> I dont think have ever had spaetzle before, it sounds nice!
> Cooking tomatoes with mayo, this kind of cooking is beyond my abilities!
> Its like witch craft or something!


lol witch craft


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I love cooking, but i guess i need to be a little more riskier in order to improve :b
As im making the same things over and over again.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I would love to learn how to cook more, but its seems like quite a challenge.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Haillzz91 said:


> I really love cooking! I mean, I really enjoy the action of doing it and having people enjoy the food and smelling it and tasting it!
> 
> Who else likes to cook? Why? And what are your favorite cuisines to eat and make?
> 
> I, personally, am a major foodie, so I like all kinds of food, but am most familiar with japanese, italian, korean, indian, french, spanish, mexican, persian and brazilian food


Does cooking meth counts ?.

I like to make coffee, and I like foams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like to cook when I have the time. I just baked some cookies with chocolate filling.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I've always sucked at cooking. I started reading cookbooks and now can make quite a few dishes that are pretty good but.... they're all Korean! I can only cook Korean food! lol


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> I've always sucked at cooking. I started reading cookbooks and now can make quite a few dishes that are pretty good but.... they're all Korean! I can only cook Korean food! lol


 Bulgogi and Galbi <3 That's the only Korean dishes I know. :|


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> Bulgogi and Galbi <3 That's the only Korean dishes I know. :|


Hahaha, there is so much more!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Hahaha, there is so much more!


I bet there is! Let's just say we don't have the best sampling of good Korean restaurants here. :no


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> I've always sucked at cooking. I started reading cookbooks and now can make quite a few dishes that are pretty good but.... they're all Korean! I can only cook Korean food! lol


I love korean food! My ex-boyfriend was korean and his mom made the best korean food...


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't really know how to make anything aside from a few simple things, but I'm trying to learn and I think I'd enjoy it. I watched a bunch of cooking shows when I was a kid, and now I'm starting to do it again.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

On sunday, I made fish tacos for a guy I'm dating and his sister. I also made homemade salsa to go with corn chips. It was soooo good!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Recently, I've gone vegan, so I've been cooking vegan food


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

No, i hate it. It takes up too much time and ends up as faeces anyway.
That's why i don't like eating either.


----------



## Katse32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Love to cook


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Katse32 said:


> Love to cook


What do you cook?


----------

